# grub/gig challenge



## deadeyedave

I, deadeyedave, am new to the fourm but not to the area! I have over 30 years of experience fishing these waters. I challenge you, the giggers to a largest fish of the season tournement. The tourny will start when this post is sent and will run until the flounder are gone. Standard tournement rules apply. I will post the rankings weekly. 

GL to all!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Largest fish by weight or length? Good luck to all who participate. I dont venture to the pass area in my boat so I am out unless I get lucky and stick a bigun in the skinney water. Welcome to the forum DeadEye. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## deadeyedave

It would be largest by length, as weight would be to difficult to determine in this fourm. Take a photo displaying the length in inches. Longest fish wins!!! The clock is ticking gl to all and to all gl!!!

go grubbers


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

I wish you would have started it a little earlier in the season and I would been in it for sure. Anyway, good luck to those participating. 

Welcome to the forum Deadeye. :letsdrink


----------



## deadeyedave

Thank you Midnight Rider and Five prongs of fury for welcoming me to the fourm. Looks like we have about two months of excellent fishing/gigging!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Well, I have one of my scouts out working the beach for pompano, I recommend he tip a jig with either a sandflea or shrimp and pick up a flounder. I will get an update from him shortly, about 300 pm. I'm currently in search of live bait, aka finger mullet, pinfish. I should be in the lead as of monday night!!! Happy fishing!!!


----------



## Frayed Knot

Dam, You are:moona cocky bastard. I'm infor sure.


----------



## F|nz

> *Frayed Knot (11/8/2008)*Dam, You are:moona cocky bastard. I'm infor sure.


LOL....I'm in too :letsdrink


----------



## deadeyedave

Well, Frayed Knot, don't confuse cockyness with confidence!!! Glad to have you aboard!!! I look foward to what you could produce, as it will be well short of what I can. Best of luck to you though. 

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Finz, welcome aboard also!!! You may be my most feared competitor. I know you have skills, but I, young obewan, will prevail in the end. GL BRO!!!


----------



## tightlines

Count me in.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE

Welcome to the forum DeadeyeDave... You can count me in as well:blownaway GL with your grubs and live bait, from what I hear you are the master-baiter so you have an excuse to be cocky oke Have Fun and Good Luck!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Tightlines and Gig a bite, welcome aboard!!! Gig a bite, standard tourny rules apply. You may not have Finz give you a doormat. If he does, you, as well as he, will be disqualified from the tourny. GL all!!!


----------



## Evensplit

Based on what we found (or didn't find) last night I'd have to say the flounder are already gone!:letsdrink

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## F|nz

> *Evensplit (11/9/2008)*Based on what we found (or didn't find) last night I'd have to say the flounder are already gone!:letsdrink


I don't think they are gone....maybe from some of the northern bay areas. Think you just had a bad night.


----------



## snakeman14

wish you would have started this a couple weeks ago when i was still targeting flounder

ive moved on to trout and stripers now


----------



## deadeyedave

I didn't get a chance to go last night. I did scout out an area which holds finger mullet, the right size ones!!! I will be going today and tonight and tomorrow. I am going to try 3 major areas, with my live finger ramas, of course, and also with my white/pink and shartrose grubs!!! GL to Me!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Welcome Evensplit, Snakeman14. I agree with Finz, the best is yet to come. The next 3 weeks should be awsome!!! I will be eating fried flounder instead of the traditional turkey this Thanksgiving!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## Evensplit

We worked Big Lagoon, the Pass, and Pickens last night. Got 1 fish.


----------



## deadeyedave

Thanks for the report Evensplit. I am going to try the coast guard station area this afternoon. I already have a few pins I caught just a few minutes ago. I will stop by my other bait spot on the way out, load up on finger mullet!!! I'm going tonight, around the jetty area!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

I have now obtained the unfair advantage!!! I just got back from my bait hole, and caught about a dozen and a half ely, along with some fingers. I'm leaving port at around 145 pm!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

worked the east jetty area this afternoon, got one 13 incher. Considering going back in a bit!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Forgot to tell ya, a blue heron stole my flounder while I was snagged in the rocks. Those birds smart, the wait until you forget about them, and then, bam, they got your catch!!! I watched him and got it back, when he dropped it I charged him, and he flew away. I'll eat it for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## seacapt

I'm in... Hope to get out and set the bar tonight if the wind is right!!


----------



## deadeyedave

Welcome Seacapt. Yeah, the wind was up a bit last night. I went back to the jetties last night, nothing. The moon is getting full also.


----------



## F|nz

I tried myself last night...not very long do to the strong winds. I managed to get one 13" flounder that i seen at my high speed drift. I went to some protected waters near by with my rod and reel and pulled out some 12" croakers but released because i did'nt knowthe regulations on them. I gave my flounder away at the dock headed to the house bout 8:30. So Dave...your safe for a few days.


----------



## deadeyedave

Finz, thanks for the info, I believe I saw you last night. I was on the east jetty at 700 pm. Fished until 830 or so. I was the dude with the headlight on. I saw you heading back in around 8 something. I'm going today. I bought a dozen shrimp last night, and the clerk hooked me up, gave me over 3 dozen!!! Going to tear them up today, catching baitfish also!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

TODAY'S GAME PLAN:

I decided to kill some time on the beach today. Targeting pompano, but may end up with a 22 plus doormat!!! Going to hit various spots in the bay this afternoon.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Well shoot, all this bragging has me a little fired up. I'll come out and play!It won'tbe many times, but all I need is once....(see I can sling it too! HAHA).

:shedevil


----------



## dailysaw

i dont catch alot of them but it sounds like fun. im in and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *dailysaw (11/10/2008)*i dont catch alot of them but it sounds like fun. im in and welcome to the forum.


Bruce,

I promised you a gigging trip......I guess firstAND second place are now taken! :angel


----------



## deadeyedave

Welcome Flounderpounder, and Dailysaw!!! Yeah, I am one of the most tactical preadators on the water Flounderpounder. I have caught more fish then most people have walked steps in their lifetime!!! I fished today for about 4 hrs and once again, produced a 13 again. I will eat both of them tomorrow night. Taste!!! Game on again, tomorrow.

GO GRUBBERS!!!

Oh yeah, produced flounder today by the coast guard station area, waded up to my waist. The water feels nice though, a bit cold, but not too bad.


----------



## John B.

well, i caught a 4 1/2lber off the pier this morning...

going gigging tonight.

i'll post a report tomorrow.


----------



## deadeyedave

Welcome aboard Flounderpounder, Dailysaw!!! Yeah, Flounderpounder, I may be one of the most feared predatorsto ever step foot in Choctawhatchee bay. I have ended a many on fishes lives. I did produce one 13 incher around the coast guard station, wadingthis afternoon. My friend wanted to leave or I would have maxed out maybe!!! Game on tomorrow. Happy Fishing!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

opps, thought post didn't post. Sorry for double post.


----------



## deadeyedave

John B., looking foward to the report!!!


----------



## Death From Above

> *deadeyedave (11/8/2008)*Looks like we have about two months of excellent fishing/gigging!!!


If you think we still have 2 months of excellent flounder fishing/gigging you must not be from around here. In 2 to 3 weeks max it's over and if we get a really hard front it'll be over sooner. 

I've done put the sled up for the season, but I thinkingabout takingone or two more trips just to show ya'll who the real PFF flounder king is.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Death From Above (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *deadeyedave (11/8/2008)*Looks like we have about two months of excellent fishing/gigging!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you think we still have 2 months of excellent flounder fishing/gigging you must not be from around here. In 2 to 3 weeks max it's over and if we get a really hard front it'll be over sooner.
> 
> I've done put the sled up for the season, but I thinkingabout takingone or two more trips just to show ya'll who the real PFF flounder king is.
Click to expand...

Well, I didn't want to rain on his parade but DFA is right, its pretty much over. My sled is in the shed as well. 

DFA, don't let them get your dander up!!!oke


----------



## Midnight Rider

I may be wrong but I dought it. I believe Five Prongs is the man to beat on this forum this year. He has posted some pretty nice pics this year as far as gigging goes. Last year it was DFA and I was running a close second.:moon


----------



## Death From Above

> *Midnight Rider (11/10/2008)*I may be wrong but I dought it. I believe Five Prongs is the man to beat on this forum this year. He has posted some pretty nice pics this year as far as gigging goes. Last year it was DFA and I was running a close second.:moon


You're right.......5 prongs kicked our butts this year. :bowdown

Somebody told me that he takes the same batch of flounders and mullet then rearranges them on the table (or the truck bed) and takes extra pictures. oke


----------



## deadeyedave

I was being optimistic, when saying two months, but in reality yes, about 3 weeks. I have caught nice flounder still, towards the end of Dec. GL still!!!


----------



## Frayed Knot

5 prongs has been the MAN.. It has just started in my area.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Death From Above (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Midnight Rider (11/10/2008)*I may be wrong but I dought it. I believe Five Prongs is the man to beat on this forum this year. He has posted some pretty nice pics this year as far as gigging goes. Last year it was DFA and I was running a close second.:moon
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.......5 prongs kicked our butts this year. :bowdown
> 
> Somebody told me that he takes the same batch of flounders and mullet then rearranges them on the table (or the truck bed) and takes extra pictures. oke
Click to expand...

Damn, I didn't get that many did I? :blush:

Thats right DFA,you caught me,I just keep a mess in the freezer and thaw them out every once in a while. :moon oke


----------



## Death From Above

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Midnight Rider (11/10/2008)*I may be wrong but I dought it. I believe Five Prongs is the man to beat on this forum this year. He has posted some pretty nice pics this year as far as gigging goes. Last year it was DFA and I was running a close second.:moon
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.......5 prongs kicked our butts this year. :bowdown
> 
> Somebody told me that he takes the same batch of flounders and mullet then rearranges them on the table (or the truck bed) and takes extra pictures. oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I didn't get that many did I? :blush:
> 
> Thats right DFA,you caught me,I just keep a mess in the freezer and thaw them out every once in a while. :moon oke
Click to expand...

Somebody on here accused me of that one time..........just wanted to see how you would react.


----------



## deadeyedave

Just left the water 30 minutes ago, Nothing. I waded as far down on the east side of the coast guard station. I had a few bumps, but probably small flounder or pinfish. No big hits. The southeast wind was kicking, and the tide was coming in pretty strong. After we get past this full moon cycle we will be alright.


----------



## KPL

Ok I am ready to see some flatties. I am counting on yall showin some nice ones. Lord knows I can't catch any.:takephoto


----------



## Splittine

Here ya go.


----------



## deadeyedave

KPL, Its just a matter of time. I do real well right around Thanksgiving, and thats coming soon!!! Like I said, we get out of this moon phase and its on!!! The winds shoud subside.

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Death From Above (11/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Midnight Rider (11/10/2008)*I may be wrong but I dought it. I believe Five Prongs is the man to beat on this forum this year. He has posted some pretty nice pics this year as far as gigging goes. Last year it was DFA and I was running a close second.:moon
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.......5 prongs kicked our butts this year. :bowdown
> 
> Somebody told me that he takes the same batch of flounders and mullet then rearranges them on the table (or the truck bed) and takes extra pictures. oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, I didn't get that many did I? :blush:
> 
> Thats right DFA,you caught me,I just keep a mess in the freezer and thaw them out every once in a while. :moon oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody on here accused me of that one time..........just wanted to see how you would react.
Click to expand...

As nit picky as some of the people on here are, and yes, you know who you are, you could never slide something like that past anyone anyway, or at least I couldn't.


----------



## Flounder9.75

> *Death From Above (11/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *deadeyedave (11/8/2008)*Looks like we have about two months of excellent fishing/gigging!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you think we still have 2 months of excellent flounder fishing/gigging you must not be from around here. In 2 to 3 weeks max it's over and if we get a really hard front it'll be over sooner.
> 
> I've done put the sled up for the season, but I thinkingabout takingone or two more trips just to show ya'll who the real PFF flounder king is.
Click to expand...



After 20 yrs of chasin them "Flat F&&$^#RS I would have to agree with DFA. :crying


----------



## deadeyedave

Weekly Rankings:

Finz-13 in

Deadeyedave 13 in

Rest of Field:

No showing

And the tourny continues!!!

GL!!!


----------



## KPL

Splittime: Thanks for the picture. Oh yea thanks for taking my sister out fishing. She told me that was her first flounder. The way I see it you have already won this thing. But you never can tell. Good luck to all.


----------



## Frayed Knot

Here is a 20 incher from last night. Yea, I'll take the lead.


----------



## seacapt

> *SplitTine (11/11/2008)*Here ya go.




Flounder??? I don't see no flounder.


----------



## Death From Above

> *Frayed Knot (11/12/2008)*Here is a 20 incher from last night. Yea, I'll take the lead.


Looks like it's laying on a 12 pack cooler. That one is 13" max. oke


----------



## Frayed Knot

DFA, Dude that is an igloo 54 qt cooler. We filled it up halfway last night with5 fish and the biggest was 20 inches.


----------



## deadeyedave

Well, I have to agree with DFA. Tourny rule subsection 2A clearly states that the fish be photograghed displaying its length in inches. I will have to confer with myself, as I am the tournament director, this evening, and post a ruling. Nice one though Frayed Knot!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## deadeyedave

I have confered. My trained eye will uphold the judgement of a 20 inch flounder. As a penalty for not following rules, I will deduct a 1/2 inch off. Please follow the rules in the future.


----------



## Flounderpounder

My vote (for what it's worth...) is to give him the benefit of the doubt. HOWEVER, THERE SHOULD BE A FINE for a rule infraction.....I recommend at least one beer for each contestant?

:shedevil

OOPS. I missed your post Mr Director....sorry. I still Like my idea better! Besides, 20" ain't gonna win! I haven't been out yet! DFA and co.: don't get upset.....you guys are flounder KILLERS! I'm just talkin' trash (or am I ???????).


----------



## deadeyedave

Flouderpounder, I would have to agree. 1 beer maybe to leanant. Maybe the fourm should decide!!!


----------



## Death From Above

> *deadeyedave (11/12/2008)*I have confered. My trained eye will uphold the judgement of a 20 inch flounder. As a penalty for not following rules, I will deduct a 1/2 inch off. Please follow the rules in the future.


That ain't no 20 incher! A 20 incher could swallow that! The fish is laying on a Playmate 6 pack and zoomed all the way in.


----------



## Frayed Knot

I agree with Flounder Pounder. I can give up a beer for the infraction. Come by the camp site Sat Night. We are camping on the north side of sand islandif the wind isn't bad. Fish the sunset and the tide change. It's going to take alot bigger fish than 20 inches. 

DFA you must be an Auburn Fan.

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## deadeyedave

DFA, the fish looks legit. You both are right though, a 20 incher is not going to be enough to hold the lead!!! Frayed Knot, I am not sure where you are talking about. Sand island? I don't fish much towards Pensacola.


----------



## Frayed Knot

By Ft Mcrae


----------



## stickmyshare

what aboutus trammel-netters? can WE get in this tourney?


----------



## John B.

dropping a net takes no skill!!! ... just my .02


----------



## stickmyshare

> *John B. (11/13/2008)*dropping a net takes no skill!!! ... just my .02


big talk coming from a "night hunter". at least we drop our net in the daytime.


----------



## NipTide

Sum of you boys think netting is easy, think it's like picking a garden ain't never done it!


----------



## stickmyshare

> *John B. (11/13/2008)*dropping a net takes no skill!!! ... just my .02


i agree!!very slow day so,i triedto troll for a few hours on the PFF and only got one little bite. i think gigging a flounder is the only way to go. BTW. the only nets I own are a few crab nets and a couple of bait nets.


----------



## F|nz

Here is my first entry...22" on 11/13 - Theres plenty still out there...just got to be able to pole fast to chase them down....this one saw me (full moon) and was headed for deep waters.


----------



## deadeyedave

Nice one Finz, and I see that you can follow rules. Nice clear picture displaying the measurement. Looks like this catepolts you in to the lead for the moment. 

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## Splittine




----------



## Buzzbait

> *SplitTine (11/14/2008)*


Dude, way to mess up that meat. Aim for the head!!!!!!!


----------



## John B.

check ya self.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Here's Mine


----------



## deadeyedave

Flounder9.75, very nice fish!!! That puts you in the lead at 23 7/8. Splitine and JohnB, you must display a measurement. I will post mine shortly!!!

GO GRUBBERS!!!


----------



## Splittine




----------



## Frayed Knot

Here's mine


----------



## deadeyedave

Nice one Frayedknot!!! This puts you in the lead at 26. I don't like you anymore, hahahaaha just kidding!!!


----------



## F|nz

Gunna be hard to beat...Good job man!!!!



> *Frayed Knot (11/20/2008)*Here's mine


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*


Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke


----------



## Corpsman

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke
Click to expand...



Yep... If she was just holding it a little lower it would be perfect. All kidding aside. Nice doormat


----------



## Death From Above

> *Corpsman (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... If she was just holding it a little lower it would be perfect.
Click to expand...

I guess so, if you're into 8th graders. :reallycrying


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *Death From Above (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Corpsman (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... If she was just holding it a little lower it would be perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so, if you're into 8th graders. :reallycrying
Click to expand...

I dont remember them looking like that when I was in the eighth grade. You need to get your eyes checked. I think all of the staring into bright lights has effected your vision.


----------



## Death From Above

> *Midnight Rider (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Corpsman (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... If she was just holding it a little lower it would be perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so, if you're into 8th graders. :reallycrying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont remember them looking like that when I was in the eighth grade. You need to get your eyes checked. I think all of the staring into bright lights has effected your vision.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected. The braces make her look a bit younger than she actually is. She's more like 15.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *Death From Above (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Midnight Rider (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Corpsman (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Five Prongs Of Fury (11/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SplitTine (11/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it boys!!! I think we have a winner!!!oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... If she was just holding it a little lower it would be perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so, if you're into 8th graders. :reallycrying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont remember them looking like that when I was in the eighth grade. You need to get your eyes checked. I think all of the staring into bright lights has effected your vision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected. The braces make her look a bit younger than she actually is. She's more like 15.
Click to expand...

She looks 18 to me!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Frayed Knot

DeadEye Where's your big fish for the year? Are you still fishing?


----------



## deadeyedave

My big fish of the year is still a current resident of the panhandle. I may be evicting him soon.


----------



## JLMass

hell i will try tomorrow after i get out of PJC


----------



## jspooney

no picts cause I gave it to my buddy, but we saw and stuck one tonight...22.5 inches.


----------



## deadeyedave

Att: Grub/Gig Challenge

This tournament, the 1st annual Grub/Gig challenge will conclude the 2nd Sunday in December. The current leader in this event is FrayedKnot with a 26 inch doormat. We, at DeadeyeDave saltwater expeditions, encourage entries to countinue the hunt, as 1st place is just a cast or stab away!!! The 2nd annual Grub/Gig Challenge will be running next year. Good luck to allin the upcoming days! Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Pair of redheadbonedry neoprene foot-boot waders, my early spring late fall cottage!!!


----------



## Frayed Knot

I got this one.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

> *Frayed Knot (12/10/2008)*I got this one.


Congradulations :clap:clap:clap


----------



## deadeyedave

Not quite yet, I'm going on a 36 hr trip this weekend, looking to pull off a 4th quater comeback!!!


----------



## Dylan

> *John B. (11/14/2008)*check ya self.




And we have a winner..Give boner is money..


----------



## Frayed Knot

Dylan, Who you calling Bonner? You never caught one that big. 

*Duke Suker* *Dylan*:moon


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Frayed Knot -- Congratulations! 

now, get ready for _next _year!


----------



## Dylan

> *Frayed Knot (12/15/2008)*Dylan, Who you calling Bonner? You never caught one that big.
> 
> 
> 
> *Duke Suker* *Dylan*:moon




As in Chicken Boner..Whats Duke Suker Dylan?


----------



## roofordie

> *Dylan (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Frayed Knot (12/15/2008)*Dylan, Who you calling Bonner? You never caught one that big.
> 
> *Duke Suker* *Dylan*:moon
> 
> 
> 
> As in Chicken Boner..Whats Duke Suker Dylan?
Click to expand...

sounds like dick sucker to me dylan. Sorry


----------



## Dylan

> *roofordie (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (12/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Frayed Knot (12/15/2008)*Dylan, Who you calling Bonner? You never caught one that big.
> 
> 
> 
> *Duke Suker* *Dylan*:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in Chicken Boner..Whats Duke Suker Dylan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like dick sucker to me dylan. Sorry
Click to expand...



Sounds like he should come out to the pier and say it...ha:moon:Flipbird


----------



## Travis Gill

Frayed knots was alot bigger than bones fish even if he caught it recently....


----------



## John B.

my fish was 6.25 lbs and 27"


----------



## JHOGUE

That fish ain't no 27" long sir! sorry to tell ya...


----------



## deadeyedave

> *Flounder Hounder (12/15/2008)*Frayed Knot -- Congratulations!
> 
> now, get ready for _next _year!


Yes, congradulations!!! Frayed Knot declared winner!!!


----------



## John B.

> *JHOGUE (12/17/2008)*That fish ain't no 27" long sir! sorry to tell ya...


are you high???


----------



## sydbrn329

This sounds like it will be alot of fun. I'm the guy that has consistently good nights but seldom sticks a big fish. I've only stuck one over 6 lbs in 15 years of pretty dedicated floundering. But it will give me something to think about while searchin the bottom.


----------



## snakeman14

when are we starting this tournament up this year, cause you can count me in


----------



## Get'n Wade

I'm in and all I'm gonna use is the world famous, undeniable Root Beer ShimpTail Grub. Make no mistake this is the Flounder Killer!:letsdrink


----------



## deadeyedave

That is a good looking grub. This year we will start this up around late Aug. early Sept. I will run a thread at that time. Gl fellas!!!

Deadeye

12ft V-alum. 9.9 rude, Bonedry boot-foot waders!!!


----------



## snakeman14

I think chicken bones fish is pretty close to 27" 

well i was gonna upload a few photos to get us jiggers fired up but it wont let me upload 

keeps saying there is some error????


----------



## snakeman14

Alrightgot this thing workin, here something to get us all fired up, specially us who like to jig for flounder.

These are fewfrom last summer and fall. Enjoy!


----------



## kingling

here are some of mine










dont forget that is a 30 lb jack



















all on grubs

no gigs


----------

